# '59 White Corvette, A Gentle Restoration



## partsguy

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full water bottle, we're wearing sun glasses, and we're riding a 1959 Schwinn. HIT IT!

With a list of techniques to try on the frame, fork, and guard, most of my parts lined up, and a goal to have him done by mid spring, now is the time for another build thread. I don't think anyone has done a build thread on a white Corvette, so I'll be the first. Hopefully, this will be helpful in documentation for anyone else whose ride needs TLC.

This bike will taken out for a ride along the beautiful trails of Mammoth Cave National Park, and finished with a photo in front of the nearby Corvette Museum. Fitting, isn't it?

Before:


----------



## partsguy

I first tested a little bit of No. 7 on the paint, before taking it to the basement:



 

Fast-forward a few months, it's finally on the new stand:


----------



## partsguy

The tear down, and yes, my beautiful girlfriend was there to watch me pick new parts at Indy 

Looking ahead, to the future...


 

The rear fender will be replaced. This stainless fender has way too many dents and scuffs for me to fix.



 

The headlight rattled, and I had to find out why:



 

 

I like this original speedometer, hopefully it can be fixed and made to function again. The inner cable is gone, gauge lens is smashed:


----------



## rollfaster

Is that the original CV Italian headlight?


----------



## island schwinn

rollfaster said:


> Is that the original CV Italian headlight?



it looks to be correct.I have the same one on my white vette.


----------



## partsguy

rollfaster said:


> Is that the original CV Italian headlight?



It was....it is junk!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble

This is gonna turn out super cool, Schwinn's always clean up.


----------



## partsguy

Here are the rear fenders, the replacement one came off a Corvette without caliper brakes, notice how it doesn't have the little bracket? The braces also are not as nice. I will combine these two fenders, so I can re-use the fender braces and bracket from the original. Now, where can I get correct Schwinn-size rivets? Replacement on the right, old one on the left.



 

Cutting off the old one was fun, lots of metal sparks!! Yeah, I need new bottom rear fender hardware now!



 

Almost there...


----------



## partsguy

I am waiting to continue this project until I have a reasonably warm, dry weekend. The paint work and detailing has to be done outside. It can be very messy work!

For the time being, I will continue gathering parts, specifically a correct, original shifter cable and linkage, and get started on the wheels. Wheels are painstaking, the most time-consuming part of any build except for chrome or paint.


----------



## Freqman1

Have you considered an OA bath for that? V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Have you considered an OA bath for that? V/r Shawn




I have, but truthfully I am terrified of using that anywhere near the decals. Maybe if I just dip the rear of the frame (the worst part) and keep an eye on it? I don't want to dip the entire bike!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleaning-the-vette-suggestions.125059/#post-839701


----------



## Freqman1

The OA bath is an all or nothing proposition. If you just try to do part of it the bike will be two different shades. I’ve never seen it mess with decals. You can look at the Columbia motorbike I did-didn’t phase them. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Nice work on the Columbia! Were those water transfer or silk screened decals like the ones on this Schwinn? I am eager to try the OA, but I might buy a standard, run of the mill Schwinn from the era and dip it - just to test it. That way, if it does attack these 50s-60s decals, I'll know before I do irreversible damage to a "grail" Schwinn.


----------



## island schwinn

I would really like to know the process used to make the decals on this bike.it seems the gold overlay might've been screened over the waterslide decals.when they wear away,the red seems to stay intact.


----------



## Freqman1

Well my experience is that OA is pretty gentle but has anyone here ever dipped one of the later Schwinns--Jag, Vette, or Ray? V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn

Sucks I just threw away a white Fairlady frame that was trashed.coulda did an experiment.it has the same gold overlay as the white Corvette.


----------



## partsguy

island schwinn said:


> Sucks I just threw away a white Fairlady frame that was trashed.coulda did an experiment.it has the same gold overlay as the white Corvette.




Oh dear GOD!!! I would have scrapped 200 regular Schwinn Breezes and Fairladies if it spared a white one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

partsguy said:


> Oh dear GOD!!! I would have scrapped 200 regular Schwinn Breezes and Fairladies if it spared a white one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



this one didn't have an inch of good paint and was beat pretty bad.the decals were good enough for a test.


----------



## partsguy

island schwinn said:


> this one didn't have an inch of good paint and was beat pretty bad.the decals were good enough for a test.




Well, since you put it that way, I can put down my handkerchief LOL


----------



## partsguy

Here is a red Schwinn Fairlady frame. Built on Feb 6, 1959. Would this be a suitable test subject?

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/263442647322

EDIT: forgot the link!!


----------



## GTs58

partsguy said:


> Here is a red Schwinn Fairlady frame. Built on Feb 6, 1959. Would this be a suitable test subject?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/263442647322
> 
> EDIT: forgot the link!!




Nope. Not like the white Corvette and Fair Lady decals. Here's what I would do it that were mine, but I'm crazy. I'd carefully clean the decals and the paint directly around the decals and then put a piss coat of clear lacquer over them. Then soak the frame.


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> Nope. Not like the white Corvette and Fair Lady decals. Here's what I would do it that were mine, but I'm crazy. I'd carefully clean the decals and the paint directly around the decals and then put a piss coat of clear lacquer over them. Then soak the frame.




I know the decals look different, but I am hoping the material might be the same?


----------



## GTs58

partsguy said:


> I know the decals look different, but I am hoping the material might be the same?




It appears that the gold fades out and the red is fairly stable on these decals, so I'd assume they are not quite the same as the solid white decals.


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> It appears that the gold fades out and the red is fairly stable on these decals, so I'd assume they are not quite the same as the solid white decals.



Exactly,as mentioned before,I have a feeling the gold is actually screened over the red decal,making it as fragile as stingray guard screening..


----------



## partsguy

island schwinn said:


> Exactly,as mentioned before,I have a feeling the gold is actually screened over the red decal,making it as fragile as stingray guard screening..




What about this ole girl I found on eBay? Seems to have the same seat tube decal? Similar top tube decal also?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263469673906


----------



## partsguy

Doing more restoration work tonight and tomorrow morning!


----------



## GTs58

Those decals are the same but different.  Doing an OA test on the just the red version would not be an accurate test since the gold was probably overlaid on the red.


----------



## Rides4Fun

Partsguy,  I’m really enjoying your threads!  Learning a lot about taking time and using patience with regard to projects...whether it be a Radio Bike or the white ‘59 Corvette.

Thanks for posting your experiences,

Barry


----------



## partsguy

A Schwinn buddy of mine came over and gave me a tip for my gaurd. To fix the rust on the backside, soak some paper towels with Evaporust, and place them on the backside, with some on top. Check periodically. This will not harm the paint on the front.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Funny you mention that. Just yesterday did a Evaporust Gel test on a chainguard. The gel was pretty thick so it stuck well. I used a foam brush to move it around. You only leave it on for a couple of hours. I did 2 applications on this.  This one was bad on the back but pretty good paint so a good test.  Not going to make it perfect but it looks a lot better to me.  See what you think.


----------



## partsguy

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Funny you mention that. Just yesterday did a Evaporust Gel test on a chainguard. The gel was pretty thick so it stuck well. I used a foam brush to move it around. You only leave it on for a couple of hours. I did 2 applications on this.  This one was bad on the back but pretty good paint so a good test.  Not going to make it perfect but it looks a lot better to me.  See what you think.
> 
> View attachment 763153
> 
> View attachment 763155




That is a FANTASTIC result! I will definitely have to do that with the guard. I will put on a good coat of matte clear on the back to seal it from rusting again.


----------



## spoker

evapo rust is one of the great thing to recently come around,things that were struggled with for years are now fairly ez


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> Those decals are the same but different.  Doing an OA test on the just the red version would not be an accurate test since the gold was probably overlaid on the red.
> 
> View attachment 762743 View attachment 762745




I will be doing a test on the white Debutante frame set, which has the gold-overlaid decals.


----------



## Freqman1

I hate to spray anything permanent on an original bike. A light coat of machine oil or Johnson's paste wax is a better alternative and if it stays inside you should never have to worry about rust again. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> I hate to spray anything permanent on an original bike. A light coat of machine oil or Johnson's paste wax is a better alternative and if it stays inside you should never have to worry about rust again. V/r Shawn




Thing is, I plan to ride this finely-aged beauty. It will be stored inside, but taken out. Only reason I am clearing the back of the guard, is there will be no chrome left once that rust is gone. Bare metal can rust with just moisture. Also, the clear coat will not be visible once assembled.

I will likely use the wax on the bare spots of the frame though.


----------



## partsguy

The weather was decent, so I brought the bike outside for some paint restoration. Still a ways to go, but so far so good! I used water, and several Mr. Clean Magic Erasers on the paint. I used green Scotch-Brite pads on the really rough spots, and Dr. Bronners soap and a clean wrap on the decals. I chose an old sock, and wrapped it around the tubes and let the soap work.


----------



## partsguy




----------



## GTs58

I strongly suggest using some Bar Keepers cleanser and a green kitchen pad, preferably an old used one, unless you need more scrubbing power which it appears you need.  

*About This Item*
We aim to show you accurate product information. Manufacturers, suppliers and others provide what you see here, and we have not verified it. See our disclaimer
removes rust stains, tarnish, oxidation, hard water deposits, soap scum, mildew, grease and grime from a variety of surfaces

clean surfaces in the bathroom and kitchen, to remove rust stains from garden tools and to remove mildew and dirt from vinyl siding. BKF Cleanser is safe for use on most surfaces, including porcelain.
KITCHEN: Bar Keepers Friend Cleanser can remove burnt food residue from cookware, stubborn grease from oven door glass, plus rust stains and hard water deposits from stainless steel and porcelain
Use it on stainless steel, laminate and Corian countertops and on faucets, tile and backsplashes. BKF Cleanser also removes stubborn utensil marks from dishes, coffee cups and restores cloudy glassware to like-new condition.
Bar Keepers Friend is safe to use on most cooktops and stove grates, but always test it on a small area first.
safely scrub away stubborn hard water deposits, soap scum and rust stains without damaging your tub or sink. Clean bathtub drains, light-colored grout, shower doors, most fixtures, ceramic tiles and countertops with BKF Cleanser. Use Bar Keepers Friend Toilet Bowl Cleaner (sold separately) on toilets.
cuts through thick grease on grill grates and removes hard water deposits from outside window panes. Use it on rust-stained patio furniture, lawn ornaments and to remove grime from vinyl and aluminum garage doors and siding. You can even use it on stainless steel golf clubs.
Bar Keepers Friend is a family-owned company based in Indianapolis, Indiana. We develop, produce and package all of our products, to ensure consistency and quality.
On the decals I use Turtle Wax Polishing Compound in the black bottle. I invert an old white Hanes sock and put it on my hand. Put a dab of the polish on the sock and gently wipe the decal with one finger starting on the outside dead clear areas first to see how much effort it takes to clean it up. Keeping the "sock" wet with polish gently wipe the decal with one finger until you like what you see.


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## partsguy

And the above is precisely what is in store next. I figured the Magic Eraser and Dr Bronners would be least abrasive, and I could go up from there.


----------



## Scribble

Progress is looking good !


----------



## rollfaster

Whatever became of this bike? Curious to see how it turned out.


----------



## partsguy

rollfaster said:


> Whatever became of this bike? Curious to see how it turned out.





I’ve been too busy to do anything I enjoy. Plus, my wife has been bridesmaid in a very expensive wedding so there’s been no funds for parts or supplies.

I DID manage to get the fork cleaned up, crown installed, front fender done, and bearing cleaned but that’s it


----------



## vincev

I have one but there is not much ya can do to them.You can replace the common parts with better condition parts but ya cant do anything with the paint or it become questionable if it was really a white to start with.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

What's with the" White "  painted Schwinn's ?      Did they not paint 'em that color often ?   I keep seein' stuff about white painted Schwinn's .        I have a Girls " American "   that I bought just for the wheels  ( '62 ish )  and it's White............was gonna turn it into a guys bike , as I have a guys frame and forks with the chain guard  in better condition...................was just gonna swap some parts.    Should I re-think my plans ?      Are White Schwinn's hard to find ?     Please advise .              This is a very informative post..........just saw it today............


----------



## island schwinn

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What's with the" White "  painted Schwinn's ?      Did they not paint 'em that color often ?   I keep seein' stuff about white painted Schwinn's .        I have a Girls " American "   that I bought just for the wheels  ( '62 ish )  and it's White............was gonna turn it into a guys bike , as I have a guys frame and forks with the chain guard  in better condition...................was just gonna swap some parts.    Should I re-think my plans ?      Are White Schwinn's hard to find ?     Please advise .              This is a very informative post..........just saw it today............



Search " white corvette " here and read up. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## partsguy

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What's with the" White "  painted Schwinn's ?      Did they not paint 'em that color often ?   I keep seein' stuff about white painted Schwinn's .        I have a Girls " American "   that I bought just for the wheels  ( '62 ish )  and it's White............was gonna turn it into a guys bike , as I have a guys frame and forks with the chain guard  in better condition...................was just gonna swap some parts.    Should I re-think my plans ?      Are White Schwinn's hard to find ?     Please advise .              This is a very informative post..........just saw it today............




Well, you may be on something. While not as rare, the Schwinn Cotton Picker is another highly coveted Schwinn, and it is also white.


----------



## rollfaster

I’m looking forward to bringing this 59 Racer back to its former glory. Not rare, but the white boys Model was only made from 59-61. Thought it would be interesting because I don’t have a white Schwinn in my collection. We’ll see where this goes...


----------



## rennfaron

I think the white ones overall are just more rare than the others. The white travelers are pretty hard to come by as they only made them during that same period as the racers. Plus white ones seem to wear terribly as most I see are in beat up shape. I have a '71 white suburban in great shape and apparently those aren't easy to find either. 

saw this - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/most-desirable-corvette.130852/#post-879368

@Rollfast if you take your time on that and work at it I think you are going to get some really nice results. Like I said in another thread, I think it will polish up well. I think you can even get a lot of the brown / yellow out of the decals if you take your time on it (if you want to go that route). I take some meguiars thin cutting polish and a qtip to mine. Sometimes if the decal is very fragile I don't even buff the polish off, I just work at it with the qtip and then rinse and wipe the polish off to cause no further abrasion from buffing. Sometimes just qtip and water. I can usually get a lot of that discoloration out. You will know pretty quickly if the decals are willing to take process. Then I wax the decals up. The main reason to at least try on the white ones IMO is the decal discoloration is much more prominent on that color versus others.


----------



## partsguy

Finally working on this again. I am DEBT FREE, took a break to make chopped-suey out of my student loan.

I am now working on the wheels. The front end of the bike is done and the frame is done to the point of figuring that awful over spray. Pedals done, crank set done, chain gaurd is done.

I am almost to the point of re-assembly.

Still looking for a new set of springs for the seat, and a new inner cable for the blue Cadet speedometer that came with the bike.


----------



## GTs58

Bicyclebones has "new" seat springs if you're actually looking for new. I assume you just meant a set though?


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Finally working on this again. I am DEBT FREE, took a break to make chopped-suey out of my student loan.
> 
> I am now working on the wheels. The front end of the bike is done and the frame is done to the point of figuring that awful over spray. Pedals done, crank set done, chain gaurd is done.
> 
> I am almost to the point of re-assembly.
> 
> Still looking for a new set of springs for the seat, and a new inner cable for the blue Cadet speedometer that came with the bike.



I need to work on mine this Spring.Maybe find some things at the Lebanon bike show.


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> Bicyclebones has "new" seat springs if you're actually looking for new. I assume you just meant a set though?




Nope,  just a set of springs or a replacement for the side that got bent.


----------



## partsguy

Update! I’ve found a way to clean off the over spray with minimal damage to the surviving original paint. No pics until complete and ready for re-assembly. It is looking good


----------



## Scribble

partsguy said:


> Update! I’ve found a way to clean off the over spray with minimal damage to the surviving original paint. No pics until complete and ready for re-assembly. It is looking good




Can't wait to see it !!!


----------



## partsguy

Making some progress, waiting on a couple parts in the mail.

I didn’t get to touch it this weekend, I was busy parting out my Shelby Charger...too much rust to save.

Already have the passenger fender and door sold, so that’s some good news.


----------



## SteveF

partsguy said:


> Making some progress, waiting on a couple parts in the mail.
> 
> I didn’t get to touch it this weekend, I was busy parting out my Shelby Charger...too much rust to save.
> 
> Already have the passenger fender and door sold, so that’s some good news.
> 
> View attachment 1123826
> 
> View attachment 1123827



A buddy of mine had one of those when we were in high school. The shelby version. Was a fun little car for sure.


----------



## partsguy

SteveF said:


> A buddy of mine had one of those when we were in high school. The shelby version. Was a fun little car for sure.




If nobody buys the engine, I’ll keep it. I’ve been inside a Shelby CSX-T. It fit me like a glove. I may spring for one of those someday. This was an early Shelby car, non-Turbo.


----------



## partsguy

SteveF said:


> A buddy of mine had one of those when we were in high school. The shelby version. Was a fun little car for sure.





The cancer that killed the car. I fell through the carpet twice.


----------



## SteveF

partsguy said:


> The cancer that killed the car. I fell through the carpet twice.
> 
> View attachment 1124607
> 
> View attachment 1124608
> 
> View attachment 1124609
> 
> View attachment 1124610
> 
> View attachment 1124611



That's a bummer


----------



## partsguy

SteveF said:


> That's a bummer




It was. No structure anywhere from the firewall to the back seat. Load bearing carpet. It’s helped many others live though. If it was a Camaro or Mustang, I could have ordered everything as drop-in, but it ain’t and custom fab work is $$$$$


----------



## partsguy

Here’s a couple things I have been doing. My old workshop is at my dad’s and so for months there was no progress due to the Covid crisis. I moved some things into our house that I could work on.

I finally found a donor for the correct spring to repair the seat.










The rear hub was cleaned up, and I have began to lace it into the replacement rim. I’ll have this finished soon.


----------



## partsguy

A long time coming, with multiple delays, and a lot of personal stress getting in the way. Here it is!! Minus the headlight, which I intend to restore somehow. It’s first ride will be Saturday, to my favorite diner for some PUMPKIN pancakes with wifey, my dad, and my daughter.


----------



## John G04

Nice rescue!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Really nice ride.You have me thinking less about parting with my white stingray.


----------



## Billythekid

Looks great


----------



## partsguy

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really nice ride.You have me thinking less about parting with my white stingray.




You got a Cotton Picker?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

It is a 1976 bicentennial  stingray 5 speed


----------



## partsguy

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is a 1976 bicentennial  stingray 5 speed
> 
> View attachment 1293741




That is amazing! I did not know they made that.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

partsguy said:


> That is amazing! I did not know they made that.



Im planning on selling any interest?


----------



## partsguy

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Im planning on selling any interest?




I am far too tall to enjoy riding any muscle bikes, so I’ll have to pass.


----------



## vincev

Love your white Vette !  Hoping mine comes out nice...


----------

